# EvolutionZ's Rescaped 2ft tank.



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hi guys, this tank was rescaped 1 week ago.. took quite a long time to find a suitable wood.

Tank specs :

60x30x36cm tank

36watt PL lighting

ADA amazonia II

no co2, no ferts, only daily dose 1.5ml of excel.

Flora(not 100% sure about the ID, please correct me if i got it wrong.)

Crinum aquatica

Us fissiden

spiky moss

Rotala sp "green"

didiplis diandra

Blxya aubertii

Sagittaria subulata

C.parva

Dwarf hair grass

japanese hair grass

Needle leaf java fern.

Fauna(currently) : 6 otos, some taiwan shrimps, 1 boraras, 2 Corydoras Panda and 1 male endler.

Full tank shot.










angled shot, see that red spot there? what plant should i place there? was thinking of either Nana petite or bolbitis heudelotii.










C.parva lawn.. a pity those C.parva i got(from forumners) are slightly infested with BBA and have thin and long leaves... was acctually tempted for a parva lawn after see benny's picture, but well, i will stick to this now.. C.parva from lfs are simply too expensive for me if i want to cover that patch(used around 10 - 15pots worth of C.parva)










Rotala sp. Green, can see good growth from the thicker leaves to the thin leaves.. will get more to thicken the bunch.










was wondering what other plants can i use for this area?

currently having jap hg.. any recommandation?

(was thinking of using C.parva)










please comment on how should i improve my ulgy scape.

thanks for viewing.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would get a nice tall plant for the background, perhaps something with some red. Other than that it looks nice.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Ugly?? Beautiful in it's simplicity, I would say. Lovely work:clap2:


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks guys, decided to replace the Jap hg to C.parva.. do look out for more update. thanks!


----------



## CobraGuppy (Jun 16, 2008)

Its lovely 

I would choose the nana for the red spot. I think the bolbitis might grow a big wild and block the plants in the back.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

true.. will go get nana petite. thanks


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

update :

removed the cirum aquatica to allow more growth for the Rotala sp. will be getting more to thicken that area.










some are melting.. keeping my fingers cross.










close up rotala..


----------



## krisco (Apr 12, 2008)

this is starting to look very nice. any new updates?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

This looks like a promising scape EvolutionZ.

Let's keep the discussion G-rated from now on please everyone. I'd hate to have to close this thread down.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

opps sorry aaron. will update a few days later


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

a simple update!
did some planting and changes.. not big changes though..
ususally i start off with FTS(full tank shot) but now i'll start off with plants pictures

E.tenellus,Eriocaluon Cinerium and C.wendtti tropical!








tropical planted in.. its starting to melt..









rotala growing at a amazing speed... theres some didipis diandra below..
any idea how should i trim the rotala?









took out the 4 meshes with us fissiden as i find them too un-natural.
added more spiky moss on lava rocks.









and now for the FTS!(i planted the eriocaulon at the right side just to test if this plant will grow well in a 2 - 2.5wpg tank with excel)










another view.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

got pretty boring today.. took some photos..

no FTS though.

heres the subulata... half on what i planted melted away.










C.wendtti "tropica" no melting and its growing new leaves!










E.tenellus, bought emmersed. lots of leaves are melting too.










fastest grower..










my plant mess view from top..


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

For trimming your rotala, just cut the stems and replant. It will branch out at the cut. Looking good!


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

today is day 27 of this set up.

flora list now :

didiplis diandra - growing well but the bottom stem seems to be turning black because of insufficent light.

rotala sp. - grow like crazy!

E.tenellus - melting seems to be over. deeply rooted too.

Crypt wendtti tropical - no melting! growing new leaves.

crypt Parva - no growth at all as far as i know.

Taiwan moss(on pebbles)

Mini taiwan moss(stuff within pebbles)

Spiky moss - pretty slow growing...

StarGrass - superb plant for mid ground stem plant.. very slow growing!

lets turn back to day 1 of my tank set up. pretty plain huh?










taken few minutes ago.










subulata melted to none few days ago.. shifted my C.wendtti here.










Taiwan moss on pebbles and mini taiwan moss stuff among them.. this will be here till i can think of something better to replace this. still find it quite nice.

star grass replaced crypt wendtti tropical previous place.










did a trim to the fast growing rotala.. added more didiplis diandra too.










spiky moss, C.parva and e.tenellus.










as usual. the side view.










this is how the tank usually looks like.. full of meshes here and there! floating crypts too!










my bottom tier... waiting to sell my last cube tank and i will be setting up another 2ft.. stay tuned!










thanks for viewing.


----------



## Greenstar (Sep 20, 2006)

Angels and microrasboras? I foresee problems there.

Other than that it looks good.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks.. no problem at all but i removed the angel as im adding in more galaxies..


----------

